# Someone PLZ post a peach wine 4 us....



## rshosted (Jan 1, 2006)

I would really like to see how some people do a peach wine... I have never done a wine from scratch (just kits) and would like to start with a peach wine...


----------



## Steve (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is one from George's website:


http://www.finevinewines.com/Peach_Recipe.htm


----------



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2006)

Here ya go buddy


I have only made one batch of Peach and it was madeusing the Vinters Harvest that George sells http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=3322


It did make a very good wine and if you are wanting to do a 5-6 gallon batch I would recommend using two cans and will need some aging ( 6 months minimum ) to be at its best. *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Jan 1, 2006)

Look out Ryan - once you start doing scratch wines, the sky's the limit. Maybe you've scanned all the recipes on Jack Keller's web site, and the ones on George's too. There are a lot. You're going to be busy...






Bill


----------



## rshosted (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, that is a good start for me. I hope to achieve similar relsults (or as good) as the fruit kits with a little practice.

Does anyone know what Brix level I should try to start at, and what acidity/ph level?

Thanks again... This forum, and the people on it are great.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 2, 2006)

I just did my first racking of a 6 gallon peach. We do not have "fresh" peaches in Hawaii other than fruit which is generally available at the supermarket. The peaches that are sold are not totally "tree ripe" as advertised however gotta do with what we get.


A reading around 22 brix is being in the neighborhood. I generally go "five clicks positive" on sugar addition..(1.095 instead of 1.090) being that due to "topping up" etc. throughtout the making, some loss in alcohol content is the result.


Use your acid test kit. It will show that "fruit" is up to around 0.65%. I try to target around .70 for a starting acid content shooting for an off-dry finish. Sometimes though I need to sweeten abit more later depending on the actual finish. Around .65% will give you a more dry-wine. I did add Bananas in mine to help clearing etc.


----------



## pkcook (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a link to a Jack Keller recipe thatuses Welches White Grape/Peach 100% juice (Wal-Mart has the same stuffbut alot less cost)that you can get at most super markets. I have made 7 gallons of this and it has been a hit with everyone that has tried it, and can be consumed very young. 


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request182.asp


I modified the recipe a bit and added 3 cans of frozen concentrate with 6 gallons of bottled juice instead of adding so much sugar and to boost the peach flavor (It worked very well!). I started with an SG of 1.098 and let it ferment dry. I split the batch between dry, semi-sweet, and dessert. You can do the same wine with the raspberry/white grape combo juice too!


----------

